# Will this SA & CA mix work?



## Ariolex (Dec 14, 2019)

Hi everyone
I currently have this stock in a 125g: 8" severum, 7" G. brasiliensis, 4" FIremouth, silver dollars 4-6" x 6, 4" roseline sharks x 6. They ignore each other, no aggression whatsoever other than the Geo sometimes short chasing the silver dollars and the FM, but no contact ever. 
So, I am thinking of getting a female salvini 3 to 4 inches. Would that work? And is ot possible to get one convict as well? 
Cheers


----------



## fishboy75 (Jan 16, 2020)

Sounds like you have a really nice setup. Salvini and Convicts are much higher up the aggression scale than what you have in there. I think if you add either of them you are risking the peaceful aquarium that you are enjoying. If you must add another cichlid you would be better off with something like a Blue Acara. What about another school of fish or some loaches? There are plenty of other fish you could add besides another cichlid. Good luck.


----------



## Ariolex (Dec 14, 2019)

Thanks for the reply
I had a gorgeous electric blue acara with that gang but after 5+ years she died. Thats why I was thinking about adding another fish. I forgot to mention that there is also a group of 6 silver dollars in the mix.
I asked for the exact same reason you mentioned, the tank i so peaceful that it always makes me anxious that a new fish will alter the tank harmony


----------



## fishboy75 (Jan 16, 2020)

OK, you answered your own question then. Definitely do not add a Convict or Salvini. What about a group of Yo-Yo loaches or if you really want another cichlid how about a pair or small group of Rainbow Cichlids - Herotilapia Mulitspinosa? They only get 4 or 5 inches and are very peaceful even when they are breeding. I have never actually kept them but we had them in the fish store I worked years ago. From what I have read about them they do well with larger, more aggressive cichlids because they are so non- confrontational.


----------

